

Show HN: We are launching a Uber for laundry (powered by ninjas on demand) - JuanDulanto
http://www.wash.io

======
markdown
Design feedback:

\- Drop the wood texture. A flat (or _very_ subtle gradient) white or blue
might go better here. \- That inset drop shadow needs to go or be made much
more subtle. \- Never add hover states to text blocks that aren't linked. \-
Request an invite is apparently a button, but isn't styled like one. The
horizontal padding should only be 2 to 4 times the vertical padding. \- Drop
the blue horizontal bar under the header/menu \- Add an about page. Why should
I give my email address to spammers (who else would be harvesting email
addresses anonymously?)

I know you did this half-assed just to offload some of the risk to your
potential customers (if time is wasted by this thing not taking off, at least
it was their time wasted and not yours), but that's bullshit silicon valley
MVP wankery and won't get you ahead of the curve.

This business WILL take off. There IS demand for it. However, you won't be the
one making the money if you don't put everything into it now. First
impressions count.

~~~
JuanDulanto
Mark thanks for your feedback - value your advice. would love to hear some
more feedback if you have time and are interested - shoot us an email
info@washioapp.com

------
rkart
If I were you, I would change "wash your clothes from the comfort of your
iphone" to "wash your clothes by the click of a button." That makes it more
uber-esque, and easier to understand for us easier. Other than that, it seems
pretty cool!

------
ngoel36
My first question is how much does this cost? I would make an effort to have
very clear pricing.

Perhaps if you had a standard sized bag that you provided: 1 bag = $X, wash,
dry, iron, fold. Dry cleaning extra.

